# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Doubt In Sql Server

## Juan.V.Nieman

Hi

Have a glance @ http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4348/tableo.png

For a single country there may be n numbers of country_notes.
I Need to fetch all the distinct records of countries with the latest country_note records.

we can get the latest country_notes by using createdt.

Regards
http://forums.databasejsournal.com
http://forums.databasejsournal.com
http://forums.databasejsournal.com

----------

